# Electrical apprentice



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

__





The Joint Industry Board of the Electrical Industry: Serving IBEW Local Union No. 3 Members and Their Employers Since 1943







www.jibei.org






Local 3 NYC

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Local 3 Westchester/Fairfield



https://www.jibei.org/media/1983/wfjeatc-continuous-recruitment-notice-9-15-20-thru-9-14-21.pdf




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

